

Ask HN: Possible/Pursue Grad School Researching on a Personal Idea? - dryicerx

I recently graduated and now working on getting a start-up going at the moment. I've wanted to pursue graduate school and I like the research aspect of it, and I've done undergraduate research as well.<p>I have several ideas which are a bit more hardware/software mixes and more research oriented, and no patents exist for them either, so the first answer is walking the patent path and selling the prototype/idea or have it bought out.<p>Other option: Is it recommend or even possible to pursue a graduate degree with a focus on researching on the said personal idea? Any remote chance a professor/group might want to entertain my idea (in which case I wouldn't mind if the project gets merged with the school)?
======
baran
I have had an interesting experience in regard to this. My graduate program at
the University of Wisconsin-Madison has actually been incredibly flexible with
the areas of research that I want to pursue. The program generally consists of
just coursework, however I have been able to do pretty much whatever I want on
the side (research).

With this freedom, myself and another graduate student began our own
laboratory within the department that focuses on medical technology for
developing countries. We have been able to convince undergraduate students, as
well as graduate students to work within our lab for free. We have also set up
an internship program, where students outside of the university can join. Our
professor was also happy to put his name on grant applications for our
project.

In my experience there are two types of potential professors. First the ones
that are interested in their own research - in which case you are required to
do something for them. Or the other (old skool) professors who think you
should go about getting your degree on your own. The problem is this second
type generally does not come with any type of funding.

My overall advice would be to pursue graduate school, especially if you need
for time to work on your idea. Graduate schools have excellent resources to
help you with your company (especially within this economy).

P.S. I'm actually involved in a start-up company right now while attending
school. Perfect opportunity to incubate your idea while you wait to develop.

~~~
dryicerx
Now that you mention regarding the two types of profs, I can closely relate to
seeing that as well. I think I will set my mind and see if I can find the
first type, I think the traction of grad school in any way along side my
project is more valuable than funding at this point. Thanks, and good luck on
your ventures.

------
dhimes
Based on my experience, this is long shot. But be SURE you have an agreement
with a professor before getting into the program. The programs, from what I
know, are about the professor's interests and ambitions.

That said, if your idea is particularly exciting, you may be able to induce a
professor to get behind it, but this is something you'll want to have well
understood before you enter the program; preferably before you even apply.

